
Blood-repellent materials: A new approach to medical implants - guildwriter
http://source.colostate.edu/blood-repellent-materials-new-approach-medical-implants/
======
guildwriter
Here is a link to the paper:
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/adhm.201600717/ab...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/adhm.201600717/abstract)

~~~
gaspoweredcat
maybe its not prudent to say, if so i apologise but its also available on sci-
hub for those who would like to read purely from an interest point of view

